# resizing



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Is it possible to resize a design after you stoned it ?
I tried grouping it but the stones still seem to shrink from their 2.9mm size.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Yes it is possible in a few different softwares..

Mark which one are you using so we can give the specific answer for you.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Corel x4 with rstones.
I can save and have wifey pull into funtime rhinestones if it would work there.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

See if funtime can do this mark

make a duplicate, 

hold down your Shift and drag your image out, it will retain the size of the stone, but enlarge or respace the image.

I am not sure if funtime can do it,, or not.


----------



## L144S (Aug 5, 2011)

opps thought I posted on this this moring. in funtime you have to hold the ship key when you are changing the size of the object to maintain the stone size.


----------



## keetch (Mar 12, 2010)

yes this works in funtime and winpc, not sure bout rstones tho


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

Demo on resizing stones using rStone macro 

Part 1
http://www.rhinestoneexchange.com/de...ing part 1.WMV

Part 2
http://www.rhinestoneexchange.com/demo/Resizing stones part 2.WMV


----------



## BHD (Oct 31, 2007)

nice videos! Thank you!. 
Jeff (macromonster) has a really helpful macro that I use all the time, it is very cheap, and with it, you can highlight the size circle you want, then highlight the "group" of stones, or design that you want to change to that circle size, and it will instantly change the group to the new circle size. It replaces all the circles with the new circle size. very accurate, and helpful in combination with r-stones.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

BHD said:


> nice videos! Thank you!.
> Jeff (macromonster) has a really helpful macro that I use all the time, it is very cheap, and with it, you can highlight the size circle you want, then highlight the "group" of stones, or design that you want to change to that circle size, and it will instantly change the group to the new circle size. It replaces all the circles with the new circle size. very accurate, and helpful in combination with r-stones.


That function is built into the rStones macro that is how I resized the stones in part 1 of the demo.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

Another rStones demo 
http://www.rhinestoneexchange.com/demo/Converting Designs For rStones .WMV


If you are having problems with rStones send me a PM or email and I will try to create a demo for you.


----------



## BHD (Oct 31, 2007)

Ok that is fantastic!. I have always used the macro spoke of in previous message, to move my eps into r-stones, this is much easier!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

SickPuppy said:


> Another rStones demo
> http://www.rhinestoneexchange.com/demo/Converting Designs For rStones .WMV
> 
> 
> If you are having problems with rStones send me a PM or email and I will try to create a demo for you.


Thank you sick puppy for making these tuitorals,,, I know they are time consuming but I also know they help others greatly,,
thank you
Sandyjo


----------



## BHD (Oct 31, 2007)

SickPuppy, I just tried to import into r-stones using your video technique, and it worked fantastic.
Thanks again for this info, this will help many very much! appreciate your sharing with everyone!!


----------

